# Is deep chest/barrel chest genetic or can we build chest muscle?



## Katdhoom

Hello guys i have a 7 month female "Ruby".. her built is very slim and narrow.. I'm always fond of big chest/barrel chest dogs.. so just for curiosity i want to know can we broaden their chest by doing exercises & diet?? For comparison I'm posting 7month heavy built puppy vs mine.. pls tell is it possible to develop barrel chest and strong big neck?























Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dainerra

she isn't close to physically mature yet. Her chest will drop (deepen) a bit as she gets closer to maturity. Other than that, yes it is genetic and can't be changed.


----------



## cloudpump

You also need to take into account gender.


----------



## carmspack

to answer your question "Is deep chest/barrel chest genetic or can we build chest muscle?"

the answer is genetic . This is the framework , the skeletal rib cage on which the muscles cover.

I see a trend toward gsd without the proper chest - as you point out too narrow , no depth.
That impacts lung capacity .

A barrel chest is not correct .


----------



## SitkatheGSD

@ Carmspack 

Which is ideal for the breed, deep barrel chest or narrow chest? How does this differ between working line and ASL?


----------



## Nigel

SitkatheGSD said:


> @ Carmspack
> 
> Which is ideal for the breed, deep barrel chest or narrow chest? How does this differ between working line and ASL?


I'd be curious to know the answer to this as well.


----------



## Dainerra

neither. the breed shouldn't be barrel chested nor should it have a narrow chest.

from the standard:

The chest should be moderately broad, its underline as long as possible, and pronounced. The depth of chest should be about 45 % to 48 % of the dog’s height at the withers. The ribs should widen out and curve moderately. Barrel-shaped chests or slab-sided appearance are equally faulty.


----------



## newlie

Katdhoom said:


> Hello guys i have a 7 month female "Ruby".. her built is very slim and narrow.. I'm always fond of big chest/barrel chest dogs.. so just for curiosity i want to know can we broaden their chest by doing exercises & diet?? For comparison I'm posting 7month heavy built puppy vs mine.. pls tell is it possible to develop barrel chest and strong big neck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


My dog was a male that we adopted at around one or two years old. His chest was narrow also and he appeared to be all legs. I can't remember the exact time frame, but I think it was over the next year or so that his chest developed.


----------

